# URL mit Umlauten



## TheBohne (30. Apr 2018)

Heyo,
ich schreibe grade eine kleine Anwendung die eine bestehende REST-Schnittstelle nutzt.
Hierbei werden die Parameter in der URL mitgegeben:

```
GET https://api.fortnitetracker.com/v1/profile/{platform}/{epic-nickname}
```

Zum absetzen des Requests nutze ich den folgenden Code:

```
HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) obj.openConnection();
```

Beinhaltet jedoch der Parameter {epic-nickname} einen Umlaut, kann dieser nicht gefunden werden.
Nutze ich einen URLencoder kann der Nutzer auch nicht gefunden werden.
Setze ich den GET Request über ein Programm wie Postman ab, funktioniert jedoch alles.


----------



## looparda (30. Apr 2018)

Am besten ist es wenn du die URL's hier nochmal schreibst, die funktionieren und die nicht funktionieren und Code dazu. Sonst kann man schwer helfen.
Alternativ würde ich mir das auch mit einem Proxy wie Charles anschauen - dann siehst du warum die eine Variante funktioniert und die andere nicht.


----------



## TheBohne (30. Apr 2018)

```
StringBuilder stringBuilder = new StringBuilder("https://api.fortnitetracker.com/v1/profile/");
        stringBuilder.append(platform.platformName);
        stringBuilder.append("/");
        stringBuilder.append(/*URLEncoder.encode(*/userName/*,"UTF-8")*/);

        String url = stringBuilder.toString();

        URL obj = new URL(url);

        HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) obj.openConnection();

        // optional default is GET
        con.setRequestMethod("GET");

        //add request header
        con.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "beanbot");
        con.setRequestProperty("TRN-Api-Key", apiKey);

        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
                new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream(), StandardCharsets.UTF_8));
        String inputLine;
        StringBuffer response = new StringBuffer();

        while ((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null) {
            response.append(inputLine);
        }
        in.close();
```

Oben einmal der aktuelle Code.
Der Folgende Link funktioniert:

```
https://api.fortnitetracker.com/v1/profile/pc/Bean900
```
Und dieser nicht:

```
https://api.fortnitetracker.com/v1/profile/pc/DäWilli
```


----------



## looparda (30. Apr 2018)

TheBohne hat gesagt.:


> ```
> https://api.fortnitetracker.com/v1/profile/pc/DäWilli
> ```


Ist ja auch nicht encoded.


----------



## TheBohne (30. Apr 2018)

Ich depp -.-
Hatte es encoded probiert, aber im Namen einen Leerzeichen am Ende gehabt 
danke für die Hilfe


----------

